# Barebow legal weight.



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

If it fits through the ring it should be OK. At least these weights have been approved:

Zane Smith









Pasi Ahjokivi


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

Well it SHOULD be fine, it will most likely depends on if the weight is separable from the "extension" part of it or if it is all one piece...


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

FITA Rules, book 4:

22.3.6.2. Weight(s) may be added to the lower part of the riser. All weights, regardless of
shape, shall mount directly to the riser without rods, extensions, angular mounting
connections or shock-absorbing devices.

To me, it's within the spirit of the rules but it would be better if it were all one piece. I can't see how it could be contested then.
Even if it were all made from the same metal it would be less likely to draw attention to itself.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

If someone were to protest that, i would say they need to spend more time practicing and less time worrying about what their competitors are doing! Im just sayin... Looks legal to me. I know what your saying though.. I dont think any judge would call that around here at tech inspection. As long as your within the ring your good, then again i've never seen this so called ring in person. Is that thing real? or Urban legend? I've seen pictures, but ive also seen pictures of Big Foot... SO

On a second note i like how that weight looks.. Good looking piece!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Martin, Could you paint it to match the riser.................. job done! 



> then again i've never seen this so called ring in person.


We can't have that!!!


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

22.3.6.2. Weight(s) may be added to the lower part of the riser. All weights, regardless of
shape, shall mount directly to the riser without rods, extensions, angular mounting
connections or shock-absorbing devices.
If the brass part screws into the silver part, & the silver part screws into the the riser ( weight-extension-riser ) may be a problem. Better to make it all one solid piece. Nice looking though.
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Greysides said:


> We can't have that!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1656069


hahaha... Ok im a believer now!!


----------



## Hudzi93 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm shooting barebow with a hoyt matrix riser. Sorry to go off topic a little, but I was wondering if anyone could give me there opinion on the best placement of the weight and where the weight will have the most balancing effect? There are two stabiliser bushings, one just below the grip and one at the very bottom just above the limb pocket.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Hudzi,

I also have a Matrix as a barebow riser, and have a 10 oz weight in both of the bushings. The bow still tilts back slightly at the shot, but not enough to be a problem. Shall try a heavier one in the upper bushing as soon as I can get my hands on one. 

Experimenting will show you which works the best for your shooting.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

if making them of the same material is not an option, try epoxy...


----------



## Hudzi93 (Mar 5, 2013)

barking mad said:


> Hudzi,
> 
> I also have a Matrix as a barebow riser, and have a 10 oz weight in both of the bushings. The bow still tilts back slightly at the shot, but not enough to be a problem. Shall try a heavier one in the upper bushing as soon as I can get my hands on one.
> 
> Experimenting will show you which works the best for your shooting.


I currently have a 350 gram (12.3 oz) weight in the lower bushing. I'm not sure how much it tilts back when I shoot it as I've not really paid enough attention to this, but when I'm holding it at the throat of the grip with an open hand, it does tilt back a little. I actually found that the weight in the lower bushing has more of a balancing effect although some people have said otherwise. Maybe I should check it again. One thing people have said though is the reaction of the bow is worse after the shot with the weight in the lower bushing. I would like to try out different weight combos but I don't want to be spending so much money on weights. The one I've got already cost me £13 (about $20).


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

An economical way to test different combinations would be to get a 5/16" x 24 bolt and a bagful of big flat washers from a hardware store. Easy to assemble different size weights, temporary or even permanent, if you don't mind the looks.


----------



## Hudzi93 (Mar 5, 2013)

barking mad said:


> An economical way to test different combinations would be to get a 5/16" x 24 bolt and a bagful of big flat washers from a hardware store. Easy to assemble different size weights, temporary or even permanent, if you don't mind the looks.


Just one thing, wouldn't the length of the weight also have an effect. I guess it would still give me a rough idea, but a weight with the washers would be somewhat longer to get the same weight. I might give it a try though. Thanks


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

My impression is that a weight in the middle bushing adds mass to the riser for steadiness in aiming and weight in the lower bushing modifies the shot reaction.

Neither position is completely clear cut but that's a rough idea. Shot reaction also seems to depend on tiller, grip and crawl.


----------



## Hudzi93 (Mar 5, 2013)

Greysides said:


> My impression is that a weight in the middle bushing adds mass to the riser for steadiness in aiming and weight in the lower bushing modifies the shot reaction.
> 
> Neither position is completely clear cut but that's a rough idea. Shot reaction also seems to depend on tiller, grip and crawl.


I'm not really adding weights for steadiness in aiming. It's more because my riser is top heavy so if I'm holding it with an open hand then it tilts quite a lot towards me. With the weight in the bushing below the grip the bow tilts back about 15 degrees from vertical. In the lower bushing its even less at about 10 degrees from vertical.

I've not really payed attention to how the bow reacts after the shot but ideally I'd have the weights such that the bow remains vertical after the shot and jumps forwards.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you very much for helping.
It looks like extention should be made of brass and solder together.

One more question.
Can I bolted the weight to the riser?
or should the bolt be part of the weight?
Thanks
Martin

PS: Sorry I made two questions. LOL


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Anyone know if you could attach a BB weight to a QD fitting or would that be considered an extension?

Personally I think if it's not mounted with rubber (and really, who cares) that it just should matter if the bow can pass through the ring.

-Grant


----------



## Hudzi93 (Mar 5, 2013)

Would increasing the length of the weight have any sort of an effect? My current weight is 1.5" and I've figured I can add another inch on whilst still keeping it barebow legal, but I don't know if that inch will make any difference.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The original rule was very easy to understand: everything passing in a 12 cm ring is legal, provided is not mounted on shock absorbers.
Then at a certain moment FITA added uselss words to the rule like "extensions" and "directly", that are generating discussions everywere. 
Some judges do not acccept washers at all between weight and risers, other do not accept plastic washers but accept metallic ones; some jugdges do not accept weights made by different parts, even if screwed firmly toghethere, and weigth has to be made by one solid block only... 
Unfortunately (Fita) WAF Field/3D committee is a little bit on "side" of the other committees, and is well known since years to make rules everything but easily understandable, with more and more confusion added everywere continuously. The abyss in rules has been recently touched by the definition of a legal riser in Instinctive 3D divivision, changed already an infinite number of times in a couple of years... But this is another story...


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Beleg, the only thing I can suggest to you is to contact your local judge and ask him. Here, the number of judges are small so we see the same judges all the time. It's 'their' interpretation that matters to you. If you are shooting away from home.................. it had better be conventional.

The Spigarelli BB weights seem to be the conventional standard and un-protestable: One piece, screw in directly. If you are having these made and can mimic that then you should be safe.

I use a bow sling that is held on by a Spig. weight going through a hole in it's leather piece. If this were contested, I would pull out the wrist sling from my quiver.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for all advises.
Aidan unfortunately it is not easy.
This bow belongs to a friend. 
He have problems with conventional weight as he have big hands (check the picture).
He contacts two judges by email before making this weight.
Then check with one more when the weight was made and he told him it was ok.
Then he goes to South American championship at Claromeco and it was fine.
But last Sunday, at another field target shot, he got some objections but finally he could use it but he was upset and shoots horrible for many targets.
I told him to solder the brass extension to the “head” and paint everything in order to avoid problems.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Big hands? No problem............ just remove the bottom two fingers........

Has he tried putting weights in the lower stab bushing?

What's the round chromed circle under the grip? Could it be removed/replaced or drilled/tapped to take weights?

Something like this:


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Greysides said:


> What's the round chromed circle under the grip? Could it be removed/replaced or drilled/tapped to take weights?


That's an Inno CXT riser, so that circle is already designed for weights and comes with some. I found it only adds mass to the bow, doesn't do much to change balance or feel (unless you put weight only on one side). That might be because the weights that come with it are quite light however, only about 150 grams total. Any 1/4 thread weights will fit there, but I don't shoot barebow much so I didn't try.


----------

